# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Truyện cười "Nguyên Nhân căn bệnh dịch bò điên"

## vivitravel

Một nữ nhà báo phỏng vấn bác nông dân nuôi bò: "Thưa bác, tại sao ngày càng xuất hiện nhiều bệnh bò điên?"

Bác nông dân giải thích:

- Để tui kể qui trình nuôi bò cho cô nghe, mỗi ngày bò sữa được vắt sữa  một lần vào sáng sớm và mỗi năm nó được thụ tinh 1 lần để sinh bò con.

- Vậy thì sao hả bác? - Cô phóng viên hỏi.

Bác nông dân cau mày:

- Chưa hiểu hả? Cô cứ thử tưởng tượng người ta bóp ngực cô mỗi sáng,  nhưng một năm cô mới được thụ tinh một lần xem cô có điên không?

----------


## nguoithat

đúng là hài thiệt luôn

----------


## dung89

haha trả lời hoành tráng ghê

----------

